# Unloved Animals.



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 16, 2010)

*(I think this goes here.**) 

*Well I just wanted to... Talk about animals (and fursonas) Well the unloved animals of the world.

The type of animals that are hated or considered evil, ugly or just generally ignored, 

For example

I love weasel's, I think they're pretty damn cool. They're really like little batteries, they look funny, I mean with their little long bodies they remind me of a living sock, plus they're cute to boot. I haven't seen many weasel fursonas and my whole family absolutely hates weasels. I don't know of many people who like them. 

I feel my personality best suits a weasel. So I made my fursona a weasel. 

I wanna see some 'odd' fursonas animals that are not popular

Buy the way http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPkTJ-QVQzs&feature=related look at that little guy.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 16, 2010)

Harley? o.o


----------



## Icky (Jun 16, 2010)

Birds.

/thread


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 16, 2010)

I actually like weasels too. 
I seen a ferret fursonia but not a weasel that I can remember.


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Harley? o.o


 
...Lolwut?


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 16, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I actually like weasels too.
> I seen a ferret fursonia but not a weasel that I can remember.




I know. I see heaps of Foxes, dragons wolves, big cats, bunnies you know things like that. I just wanna see some odd animals, I met someone on a site whos fursona was a Anteater now _thats _different.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 16, 2010)

Mannequinkitty said:


> ...Lolwut?


 
Lurkmoar. Harley is the resident drugweasel


----------



## Icky (Jun 16, 2010)

Q





Mannequinkitty said:


> I know. I see heaps of Foxes, dragons wolves, big cats, bunnies you know things like that. I just wanna see some odd animals, I met someone on a site whos fursona was a Anteater now _thats _different.


 
or

y'know

non-mammals.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2010)

I had a spider character. I thought he was cute :c


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 16, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Lurkmoar. Harley is the resident drugweasel


 

Do you have his number? c:


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 16, 2010)

Icky said:


> or
> 
> y'know
> 
> non-mammals.


You mean like

Uh what are those things...

With feathers....

Oh yeah! Birds?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 16, 2010)

I also remember seeing someone who had a treant fursonia.
A tree lol.


----------



## Icky (Jun 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> I had a spider character. I thought he was cute :c


You have a character for everything.

but ilu anyway 


Mannequinkitty said:


> You mean like
> 
> Uh what are those things...
> 
> ...


Yeah, those.

They're pretty weird.

Flying around and shit


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 16, 2010)

Icky said:


> You have a character for everything.
> 
> but ilu anyway
> 
> ...



I actually have seen a few birds, But not many.


----------



## Icky (Jun 16, 2010)

Mannequinkitty said:


> I actually have seen a few birds, But not many.


There's at least sixty or so registered on the mainsite.

Why don't any of them come over to the forums.

I'm so ronery.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Loli-Shota Wolves..oh wait

I like weasels too

And I guess cuttlefish are pretty unpopular, I've never seen one

and sergals are kinda rare here


----------



## Smelge (Jun 16, 2010)

Stoats are just posh weasels.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm...starfishes? Patrick is the only anthro starfish I've seen.....XD

I think horses aren't getting much love though.......


----------



## Smelge (Jun 16, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I think horses aren't getting much love though.......


 
Incorrect


----------



## Akro (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never seen an anthro Manatee.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 16, 2010)

Outside of furdom skunks have always been _fursona non grata_ yet they're one of the most popular species within the fandom. (A symbol of us defying societal norms? Personally I blame/credit Pepe Le Pew - he had no self-image problems whatsoever.)

I'd like to see more reptiles. They're a genus that gets no respect, almost always treated as stock villains, cold-blooded, etc. (Personally, I blame/credit the snake in the Garden of Eden - thanks a lot, scaly!)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1843374/


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> I had a spider character. I thought he was cute :c


 
Fuzzy spiders are :3


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 16, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Outside of furdom skunks have always been _fursona non grata_ yet they're one of the most popular species within the fandom. (A symbol of us defying societal norms? Personally I blame/credit Pepe Le Pew - he had no self-image problems whatsoever.)
> 
> I'd like to see more reptiles. They're a genus that gets no respect, almost always treated as stock villains, cold-blooded, etc. (Personally, I blame/credit the snake in the Garden of Eden - thanks a lot, scaly!)
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1843374/




Tru, tru. I wanna see an Aye-Aye fursona or whatever those little dudes are called.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 16, 2010)

Giant squid.


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2010)

Rayden said:


> Giant squid.


 
Great band.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Incorrect


 The song made me lol


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 16, 2010)

There are mammals that don't get any love.  I personally have never seen any Bongo Antelope characters.  Though I will agree with a lot of people, reptiles, fish, insects, non-mammals in general don't get enough love.  I'd love to see a Sturgeon character one of these days.  I think it's fish that get the least love out of them all, even then the only ones I see are sharks.  I've seen only ONE person with a seahorse character.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 16, 2010)

I dont see a lot of birds or sea creatures around. I found an armadillo fursona once that was pretty cool.

Kirbycowfox reminded me of farm animals, they dont get a lot of love it seems. I may be wrong though.


----------



## NobleAmberDragon (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't care what you say! It always need more dragons! (or cowbell...)


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 16, 2010)

I have yet to see another grey long-eared bat fursona. :V


----------



## Ratte (Jun 16, 2010)

:3c


----------



## Deo (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I'm a tasmanian devil, most people ask me if that really is an actual animal. 

Maybe coatimundis? they're cute and all.... hmm... octopi? giraffes? hyrax? fish? caimans? tortoises?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 16, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> There are mammals that don't get any love. I personally have never seen any Bongo Antelope characters.


 
I know of somebody who is of a similar species.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 16, 2010)

Akro said:


> I have never seen an anthro Manatee.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 16, 2010)

A lot of insects are heavily ignored, in general.
This is a pretty cool spider.
[yt]2Pgs_-Lckno[/yt]
Fossa are gaining more prominence as fursona, but I really think the most fascinating thing about them is that they aren't just a convergent body form hinting at a jungle cat, but they have strongly adapted arboreal locomotion:
[yt]3EKkn3FoPzU[/yt]
QUOLLS :33333333
[yt]yQDmdBuNIHQ[/yt]


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Bats are generally hated, I have encountered one person with a bat sona, haven't talked to him/her in months


----------



## Jelly (Jun 16, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Bats are generally hated, I have encountered one person with a bat sona, haven't talked to him/her in months


 
I just changed from one, but there's a lot of bats.
(most of them are megachirops, though)

edit: voidbat is on this page, too


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

We need more binturongs.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 16, 2010)

SLOTHS!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you want to see unloved animals of fursonas?
Maybe DRAGONS AND FOXES well nope.

I think insects are rare even though some can make very ughghghghgh fursonas.
Sometimes I like insects.

Other than that, every mammal has been raped to death.
Frogs, snakes and humans are very rare.

Ever though about making touhou characters instead of fursonas? Well in a furry forum that dies.

I must say that there must be a BUTTERFLY FURSONA. Also, a DRAGONFLY FURSONA. And mangaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 16, 2010)

Amphion said:


> We need more binturongs.


 
need more civet/genet sp. in general


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Incorrect


 That Easily made my day X3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Humans are unloved by furries. Especially the lifestyle furs. If I ever go to AC in a costume, it's going to be a human one. Maybe Popeye...

Or else myself.


----------



## Bir (Jun 16, 2010)

I love love love bird fursonas. Especially when people snazz them up, they're beautiful. My first oil painting was of a bird anthro, and my second fursona is an owl made out of rose petals.

I also love weasels. If I didn't have five cats and a gerbil, I'd get the little guy at the pet store I play with every day. He likes to lick me. x3

I also love pretty much any kind of marsupial fursona. They're just plain awesome, to be honest. As well as prehistoric fursonas.

However, I'm not sure about a Wombat. I saw one for the first time at the zoo in February, and... I didn't know what to think about it. We could only see them from above, so I didn't get a chance to get up close. They don't freak me out, they just make my mind go blank when I see them. Like "Uhwha?"


----------



## Bir (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Humans are unloved by furries. Especially the lifestyle furs. If I ever go to AC in a costume, it's going to be a human one. Maybe Popeye...
> 
> Or else myself.


 

I love Popeye.

If you came to MFF as Popeye I'd have to fangirl hug you. : /


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Bir said:


> I love Popeye.
> 
> If you came to MFF as Popeye I'd have to fangirl hug you. : /



Male-Female Fapping? And hey, just don't try to get too clingy. I'll probably be picking up a lot of other females.


----------



## Akro (Jun 16, 2010)

NobleAmberDragon said:


> I don't care what you say! It always need more dragons! (or cowbell...)


 [This]


----------



## Bir (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Male-Female Fapping? And hey, just don't try to get too clingy. I'll probably be picking up a lot of other females.



I'm not the clingy type. It'd probably be like, a one second hug-and-run. Enough to show my love for Popeye, then off to bounce around elsewhere, unless you spoke to me.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'm not the clingy type. It'd probably be like, a one second hug-and-run. Enough to show my love for Popeye, then off to bounce around elsewhere, unless you spoke to me.



I probably would. Does laughing count as speaking?


----------



## Bir (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I probably would. Does laughing count as speaking?


 
Yeah, it counts. You'd only end up with another hug, though. I'm not a good conversation starter.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Bir said:


> Yeah, it counts. You'd only end up with another hug, though. I'm not a good conversation starter.



I'd probably start one after another laugh.


----------



## Bir (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'd probably start one after another laugh.


 

That's good. I don't know how long it would take for things to become weird if it was hug-laugh-hug-laugh-hug-laugh..... x3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Bir said:


> That's good. I don't know how long it would take for things to become weird if it was hug-laugh-hug-laugh-hug-laugh..... x3



About the fourth hug.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 16, 2010)

Nobody ever thinks about the poor Platypuses, they're unloved.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Nobody ever thinks about the poor Platypuses, they're unloved.



Agent P.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 16, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Nobody ever thinks about the poor Platypuses, they're unloved.


 
platypi?
and ive seen them
a lot, actually


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 16, 2010)

How about botflies?


----------



## Akro (Jun 16, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Nobody ever thinks about the poor Platypuses, they're unloved.


 Everyone loves P3RRY T3H PLATYPUS


----------



## Alstor (Jun 16, 2010)

Common birds and anything that has a shell is likely to be shoved in a corner.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 16, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Nobody ever thinks about the poor Platypuses, they're unloved.


 I've seen some good anthro pics of them, but was stupid enough not to save them.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 16, 2010)

Giraffes then? Platypuses are awesome by the way!


----------



## virus (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you kidding me? There are so many unused mammals... the list is so long I wouldn't even start. But the furry fandom isn't about that. Its social bonding incognito.

I find it amusing though, that primates are one of the least used considering its one of the most human like. So you really don't have to differentiate much, plus you get awesome feet hands.


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

Reptiles.

Never mind, they deserve to be unloved.  They are very dull creatures.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 16, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I think horses aren't getting much love though.......


 
Really? (NSFW)
I think horses are pretty damn popular.


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Really? (NSFW)
> I think horses are pretty damn popular.


 
OH FUCK

CANNOT UNSEEEEEEE


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> OH FUCK
> 
> CANNOT UNSEEEEEEE


 
Oh can't forget this (NSFW again)


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 16, 2010)

There is no love for the lowly foxbax. A sad, lonely creature, indeed.


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh can't forget this (NSFW again)


What the fucking fuck?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 16, 2010)

Icky said:


> Birds.
> 
> /thread


 
Birds look cool, but they like to bite my fingers.


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Birds look cool, but they like to bite my fingers.


Then don't touch them.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 16, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Then don't touch them.



Yeah, they have swine flu


----------



## Icky (Jun 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Birds look cool, but they like to bite my fingers.


 
Well, of course they do.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 16, 2010)

What about opossums?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 16, 2010)

Syradact said:


> What about opossums?



It hit one of those with my car the other day. b'awww


----------



## Surgat (Jun 16, 2010)

Insects, arachnids, and non-shark fish in general are all pretty rare.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 16, 2010)

My wolverine character.

Wolverines are aggressive, mean, no one sees them as cuddly. I do :3c I think they have some of the nicest coloration in their fur and some of the most fierce body expressions.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 16, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Insects, arachnids, and non-shark fish in general are all pretty rare.


 
I never thought exoskeletons were very good looking, though some of them are a bit furry. The things usually aren't too sociable, either. I have no love for the bugs.


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

Syradact said:


> What about opossums?


 
Those things fucking scare the crap out of me.  The males are fucking gargantuan.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never seen whales (orcas don't count numb nuts)

Or narwhals


----------



## TDK (Jun 16, 2010)

When I think of Wolverines, I think about U of Michigan and EVERYONE FUCKIN' HATES MICHIGAN. So maybe thats why their unloved? :3

Oh and why do I never see newts? Their cool like salamanders but smaller, basically fun sized. Hopefully once the movie comes out then that'll change.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 16, 2010)

Funny thing, a couple months/weeks ago I obtained this little post card type piece of paper from a calendar I saw in one of my teacher's classrooms that is just about the "Unloved animals" theme. The card is about asking to make a donation to an organization called Defenders of Wildlife. They gave some facts in this little 7.5X9 inch card placed in the calendar. 

The calendar was centered around wolves so all of these are wolf facts and these are also the exact words taken from the card I obtained.

"In Alaska, Governor Sarah Palin has unleashed a wolf-killing frenzy. Wolves are being gunned down from airplanes and helicopters, or run to exhaustion in deep snow so trophy hunters can land and shoot them at point-blank range.


Even young wolf pups are being slaughtered. Poison grenades will soon be tossed into their dens, turning these safe havens into deadly gas chambers. Young wolves that attempt to escape will be captured in snare traps set outside the den and left to die from loss of blood, exposure to the cold or starvation.

Meanwhile norther Rockies wolves face the loss of federal protections.  More than a thousand wolves could be killed.  Idaho Governor C.L. "Butch" Otter wants to kill a wolf himself!

Your tax-deductible donation to Defenders today will help save the precious wolves featured in this calendar as well as other endangered wildlife.  We welcome whatever contribution you can afford."

_Opposite side_

"From the majestic grey wolves of the norther Rockies...to Alaska wolves...to the most endangered wolves of the Southwest--ALL wolves need your emergency support.

In the northern Rockies region, federal protection for wolves has been lifted, placing a death sentence on more than 1,000 wolves. The governor of Idaho, C.L. "Butch" Otter, can't wait to kill one of these beautiful animals himself!
In Alaska, the cruel aerial gunning championed by Governor Sarah Palin has killed more than 1,000 wolves. Now Palin's approved the poison gassing of wolf pups.
In Arizona and New Mexico, only 52 of the 100 grey wolves reintroduced there survive today.  Many have been killed, or sent back to captivity, for preying on livestock.  Almost as many have been poached.
Defenders of Wildlife depends on the compassionate support of people like you to save the lives of wolves and other imperiled animals such as polar bears, manatees, sea otters and Florida panthers.

_*Thank you for your kind support that helps wolves and other wildlife survive.*_"



I find it quite touching, their website is www.defenders.org and they have news on some recent events. I've gone to their website a while back, back in May when the oil spill was the hottest crap on the news. Their website is a little hard to navigate but it's quite interesting.

I was going to make a thread on this a while back but I couldn't get my scanner to work and upload the whole thing rather than type it out like this.

Check it out guys and help save a wolf/other animal or two... or three 

No I don't work for this company lol


----------



## TDK (Jun 16, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Funny thing, a couple months/weeks ago I obtained this little post card type piece of paper from a calendar that is just about the "Unloved animals" theme.  The card is about asking to make a donation to an organization called Defenders of Wildlife. They gave some facts in this little 7.5X9 inch card placed in the calendar.
> 
> Things like:
> 
> ...


 
Naw, that's ok. But thanks anyway though.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Macaques! Those little guys are awesome XD


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 16, 2010)

Heh, I don't expect a landslide of donations to the site but I really wanted to bring this to the attention of more people than just I.  They have some nice pictures of wolves in that calnedar.


----------



## Deo (Jun 16, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Wolverines are aggressive, mean, no one sees them as cuddly. I do :3c I think they have some of the nicest coloration in their fur and some of the most fierce body expressions.



I absolutely  LOVE  wolverines. They're my second favorite animals.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 16, 2010)

Turtles and beavers.
/thread


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 16, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Then don't touch them.


 
I don't like animals I can't...

hey wait, i'm stopping BEFORE the innuendo.  You failed to make a fool of me this time!


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I don't like animals I can't...
> 
> hey wait, i'm stopping BEFORE the innuendo. You failed to make a fool of me this time!


You've made yourself look like a fool in the past. I have already succeeded.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 16, 2010)

TDK said:


> When I think of Wolverines, I think about U of Michigan and EVERYONE FUCKIN' HATES MICHIGAN. So maybe thats why their unloved? :3
> 
> Oh and why do I never see newts? Their cool like salamanders but smaller, basically fun sized. Hopefully once the movie comes out then that'll change.


 I hate wolverines...  Aggression + toughness...  I don't care whose sports team does what, i'll never like those animals.


Point_Blank said:


> Turtles and beavers.
> /thread


[video=youtube;CMNry4PE93Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y[/video]


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I hate wolverines... Aggression + toughness... I don't care whose sports team does what, i'll never like those animals.
> 
> [video=youtube;CMNry4PE93Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y[/video]


God what is the deal with that kid? He creeps me out.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 16, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Wolverines are aggressive, mean, no one sees them as cuddly. I do :3c


 Go hug one and report back.


Amphion said:


> God what is the deal with that kid? He creeps me out.


 Meme is the deal with that kid.


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Meme is the deal with that kid.


He still creeps me out.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 16, 2010)

Amphion said:


> He still creeps me out.


 
He creeps out a person whose species is listed as "creep."

Something about that doesn't sit right with me...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Insects, arachnids, and non-shark fish in general are all pretty rare.


 
Where's the love for giant tunas and minnows, man? Where's the love? 

Oh, that's right, you can only unlock the love with a can opener.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> He creeps out a person whose species is listed as "creep."
> 
> Something about that doesn't sit right with me...


 
Creep is a verb and a noun. Creepy is an adjective. Two very different things.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh oh, I have one!  Llamas?  Or Camels.  Haven't seen those around here.  (I must admit I haven't read this entire thread.  Damn you, laziness.  So sorry if this has been said already.) ^_^


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Creep is a verb and a noun. Creepy is an adjective. Two very different things.


Creepy is an adjective that describes creeps.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Creepy is an adjective that describes creeps.





> *creepÂ·y* (kr
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *creep* (kr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Two very different things.


----------



## Icky (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Two very different things.


Most of the definitions of Creep don't make sense in the context.

And they are not two "very different things". That creepy "sensation of uneasiness or fear, as of things crawling on one's skin" can be caused by a creep, or "An annoyingly unpleasant or repulsive person".


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> Most of the definitions of Creep don't make sense in the context.
> 
> And they are not two "very different things". That creepy "sensation of uneasiness or fear, as of things crawling on one's skin" can be caused by a creep, or "An annoyingly unpleasant or repulsive person".



Or it can be caused by an insect, which creeps.


----------



## Icky (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Or it can be caused by an insect, which creeps.


Which still proves you wrong.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Well that was fun.

How about vultures? They sure get a lot of hate for watching you die of thirst/starvation in the desert, meanwhile standing to gain a hearty meal.


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

Has foxes been said yet?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Needs moar unicorns.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Needs moar *Lombaxes*.



Fix'd to show the motto for life...


----------



## Kipple (Jun 18, 2010)

You vertebrates and your stupid dorsal nerve cords. ):<

The Republic of Insects and Grass has already won the war. It is just a matter of waiting until you all make yourselves go extinct.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2010)

Kipple said:


> You vertebrates and your stupid dorsal nerve cords. ):<
> 
> The Republic of Insects and Grass has already won the war. It is just a matter of waiting until you all make yourselves go extinct.


 That reminds me of that Animal Planet special a few years back of what life will evolve into without humans around. The last mammal on earth is supposed to be a rat that gets harvested by spiders D:


----------



## Jelly (Jun 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> That reminds me of that Animal Planet special a few years back of what life will evolve into without humans around. The last mammal on earth is supposed to be a rat that gets harvested by spiders D:


 
great show
squidmonkeys


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 18, 2010)

I haven't seen any echidna or porcupine fursonas.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I haven't seen any echidna or porcupine fursonas.


 
Porcupines are adorable :O


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Needs moar unicorns.


 Nuuuuu, you would just use them as dildos.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## slydude851 (Jun 18, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


>



Lol Chewy would be proud...


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2010)

Where's the bat love?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Where's the bat love?


 
There's plenty of it. Over there.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Where's the bat love?


 I have no love for a creature that looks more like a sparkledog than an actual bat.


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I have no love for a creature that looks more like a sparkledog than an actual bat.


 

Loled.


I made a crocodile character yesterday. I think my friend is going to adopt him and we're going to make a gang of "Bad Animals" Like for example, I'm going to be the Weasel and I have another guy who wants to be the Raven. It should be fun. Some useless information for you all!


----------



## Luca (Jun 19, 2010)

Weasels are cool. What about frogs? I haven't seen any frog on this site.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Needs moar unicorns.


 
Like this one?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4001327/


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I have no love for a creature that looks more like a sparkledog than an actual bat.


 Well I mean it is a flying _fox_


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> What about frogs? I haven't seen any frog on this site.



Who wants to be like this?


----------



## Bir (Jun 19, 2010)

I haven't seen any turtles, octopuses, or squids, either.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 19, 2010)

Bir said:


> I haven't seen any turtles, octopuses, or squids, either.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Not enough mollusks. I want to see some otter-clam vore.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 19, 2010)

We need more narwhales.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

Foxes are unloved.



Tally said:


> Has foxes been said yet?


 
HAXX spots a foxy he loves!


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not enough mollusks. I want to see some otter-clam vore.


 I love cuttlefish 

I don't think I've mentioned aardwolves, I've never seen an aardwolf fursona (aside from the one I'm making)


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 19, 2010)

pitbulls, even I don't like the little Communists. Even though I had one for a little while


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 19, 2010)

Skunks are unloved from all of the stereotypes out there.

*To Bust a Few Myths/Popular Beliefs*
Skunks do not stink.
Skunks do not fart to deter predators; It is caused my musk that they spray.
Skunk spray is not urine.

Anyhow, I wish everyone knew this... It gets annoying. especially when MUCKing with people who don't know.

It's no fun whenever you walk into a room:
Ivan enters the room
*insert name here* pinches his nose
*insert name here* pinches her nose
*insert name here* pinches his nose
*insert name here* pinches his nose
*insert name here* pinches his nose
*insert name here* pinches her nose
Ivan hangs his head, and leaves.
Ivan has left the room.


----------

